# Hemd Knitterfrei zur Arbeit



## RaXXor (1. April 2009)

Hi,

Hoffe das thema ist hier nicht ganz OT und Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. ich fahre mit dem Rad zur Arbeit und muss ein Hemd mitnehmen habe aber noch keine Lösung gefunden das das Hemd knitterfrei auf der Arbeit ankommt. Ich falte es und packe es ordentlich in den Rucksack es klappt trotzem nicht. Habt Ihr eine Idee wie es Knitterfrei ankommen könnte?

Danke

Gruß Daniel


----------



## kroiterfee (2. April 2009)

entweder knitterfreie hemden kaufen oder du faltest das hemd um einen a4-block herum. so wie du es beim bund gelernt hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tifftoff (2. April 2009)

Wie wärs mit einer A4 Frischhaltebox und zusätzlich zum Hemd so Fill-Air Luftbeutel rein, die man auch zum Verpacken nimmt, damit das Hemd nicht zerknittert.


----------



## Schildbürger (2. April 2009)

Saubere und frische Klamotten auf der Arbeit deponieren.
Und dort umziehen.


----------



## d_mase (3. April 2009)

RaXXor - das Thema ist gar nicht so fehl am Platz. Damit habe ich auch lange experimentiert. Die Idee mit der Box hatte ich auch mal, ist aber am Rucksack gescheitert.
Ich habe aber folgende Lösung und die klappt aber bei mir ganz gut.

Ich nehme das Hemd aus dem Schrank und mache erst alle Knöpfe zu. Danach lege ich es auf eine glatte Fläche (Tisch) und lege es ordentlich zusammen wie man es kennt.
Da ich immer noch ein T-Shirt mitnehme lege ich dieses auf die Verderseite von dem zusammengefalteten Hemd. Mit einer Shorts und einem Paar Socken packe ich das ganze erst in einen Turnbeutel





und dann erst in den Rucksack. Wenn ich im Büro ankomme packe ich erst die Sachen wieder aus und hänge das Hemd erst mal auf einen Bügel. Danach gehe ich duschen und ziehe das Hemd an. Das funktioniert eigentlich immer.

Und wenn doch mal ne Falte drin ist.......im Büro habe ich immer noch ein Sakko. Das kann man dann drüber ziehen


----------



## kroiterfee (3. April 2009)

die a4-variante ist einfacher...


----------



## d_mase (3. April 2009)

ich war aber nicht beim Bund.


----------



## sun909 (3. April 2009)

Hi,
es gibt so Faltbretter für Nicht-Bundis wie dich und mich 

Gibt es in den 1Euro-Läden oder manchmal auch im TeleShop. 

Meine Mum hat mir so etwas geschenkt, funktioniert super! 

Anschließend kannst du das ganze Rollen (um ein paar Socken oder Stutzen o.ä.) und fertig ist die rucksacktaugliche Variante.

schöne grüße
sun909

Edit: z.b. hier http://cgi.ebay.de/Faltbrett-Falthi...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Jocki (4. April 2009)

Nennt sich packitfolder und gibts beim Globetrotter. Kostet sub 15 Euro und funktioniert gut.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (6. April 2009)

Ich fahre auch mim Rad zur Arbeit und neben Regenklamotten und "Krempel" passt in meinen kleinen Deuter Air comfort (uralt) auch noch ein sehr klein zusammengelegtes Hemd rein, was knitterfrei rauskommt. Wenn auch nicht alle auf die Aldi Radklamotten schwören:
Die Aldi-Hemden für 16,99 (entweder Vollzwirn oder die Selection-Reihe) sind absolut knitterfrei zu transportieren. Im Gegensatz zu Eterna oder anderem sogenanntem bugelfreiem Schrott für >50Euro!  Das sind auch die Hemden, die man am schnellsten bügeln kann. Wenns die gibt, kauf ich mir immer gleich paar Stück davon, dann braucht man keinen Block, keine Box, keine anderen Kunststücke....aber jetzt wirds OT....
PS:Ich bin auch auf dem Hinweg, weil viel bergab meistens nur 30 Minuten unterwegs....müsste man mal mit Umwegen und 1h probieren, obs dann auch noch hält...


----------



## Bartenwal (7. April 2009)

hallo,
ich benutze auch den Eagle Creek Packit Folder (38 x 25 cm) und kann ihn ebenfalls empfehlen. 
Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (7. April 2009)

Geile Sache die Falt Hilfe 


Ps. bin auch nicht - Bundi


----------



## Kendooo (7. April 2009)

Mit dem Pack it Folder habe ich auch gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Vorher habe ich empfindliche Textilien immer gerollt. Und zwar so, dass die "Brustseite" beim Rollen gespannt wurde. Hinten kann man Falten ja wunderbar mit nem Sakko kaschieren. Einmal die Woche was deponieren ist aber wohl stressfreier.


----------

